# Speaker rattle with WGS Veteran 30



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

My Suhr 1x12 cab w/WGS Veteran 30 has developed a brutal rattle. I was able to isolate it to the speaker by removing it from the cab, playing through it, and sure enough, the rattle is coming from the speaker! When I press on the spider, the rattle stops. There's no obvious signs of damage (no torn cone or spider, no bent frame). Any idea what's causing this, and is there a fix?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Possibly from the braided wire wires passing through the cone at the glue points. Could also be from the spider attachment flange(glue separation). Is there any rubbing/scraping sound as you press the cone inwards?

When you press on the spider you are limiting the entire speaker assembly vibration and the spider may not be the source. Does it happen at certain frequencies?


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! The pass through points of the wires seem pretty solid (no gaps or anything). There is no rubbing or scraping sound when I press the cone inwards. It travels smoothly. It's definitely frequency dependent. Seems worst with the low G and C notes. I also tried turning the speaker 180 degrees...no change to the rattle. Is it possible that I warped the voice coil? I'm not an uber high gain player. Mostly classic rock with moderate gain on the amp, pushed with an OD pedal for a bit more grit.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you contacted Suhr? They have good support for all their products.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First thing I'd do is contact WGS and Suhr only if the WGS was the original speaker in the cab.



dolphinstreet said:


> Have you contacted Suhr? They have good support for all their products.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I contacted Suhr...


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you get anywhere with this issue?


Sent from my Macintosh telephone using Tapatalk.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Still in progress, but Suhr customer service has been excellent.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

I made a video of the speaker rattle for Suhr and they sent me out a replacement speaker the same day at no cost! Amazing warranty and customer service! I got the new speaker installed last night. The rig works perfectly again!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ampdude said:


> I made a video of the speaker rattle for Suhr and they sent me out a replacement speaker the same day at no cost! Amazing warranty and customer service! I got the new speaker installed last night. The rig works perfectly again!


Very impressive customer service!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome! That is top notch service!


----------

